# Hay havesting references



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

A few references, 
*Please add to the list of links.*

A good paper, though for this time the graphs and charts did not come on.
orage-grassland-manual/7a-harvesting-feeding-stored-forage-hay/74a-physiology-of-hay-drying/

Just look around this site, https://agrilifebookstore.org/

http://pubsadmin.caes.uga.edu/files/pdf/B 911_2.PDF

University Park, Pennsylvania : DAFOSYM Model

G4575 Making and Storing Quality Hay | University of Missouri Extension

How to Maintain Forage Quality during Harvest and Storage

Management Tips for Round Bale Hay Harvesting, Moving, and Storage - Home - Virginia Cooperative Extension

http://alfalfa.ucdavis.edu/+symposium/proceedings/2008/08

Management Tips for Round Bale Hay Harvesting, Moving, and Storage - Home - Virginia Cooperative Extension

This the closest to the Universal Truth
http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/pubnwsltr/TRIM/5811.pdf

Determining Forage Moisture Concentration - Home - Virginia Cooperative Extension

http://www.uwex.edu/ces/forage/pubs/drying_forage.pdf

http://www.uaex.edu/Other_Areas/publications/PDF/FSA-2005.pdf


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Dang Mr Wilson now I have a lotta reading to do... lol Thank you for the research and reading asignment!


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's a good reference for the Georgia boys: Georgia Forages: Grass Species | CAES Publications | UGA


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

RockmartGA said:


> Here's a good reference for the Georgia boys: Georgia Forages: Grass Species | CAES Publications | UGA


This is referred to as the "Forage Bible".
Southern Forages

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I believe Georgia also has a good pdf publication on alfalfa.

Georgia is a good place to go for bermudagrass information.

What I like about their Georgia Forages: Grass Species B 1351 Download PDF is I can print off the species that interest me and let the others go.

Related Publications
Bermudagrass in Georgia (B 911) Stockpiling Tall Fescue for Fall and Winter Grazing (C 920) The Management and Use of Bahiagrass (B 1362) Leafspot Diagnosis and Management in Bermudagrass Forages (C 887) Alfalfa Management in Georgia (B 1350) Related UGA Extension Sites

Two yeara ago I had a chance to purchase a Southern Forages autographed by a number of the authors. 
Blew that one!


----------

